
Learning Is More Complex Than We Thought - laurex
https://sum.cuny.edu/mental-process-learning-complex-study-brooklyn-college/
======
CawCawCaw
Who is "we"? The authors of the paper? The received wisdom of the academic
psychology community? Or some other unspecified group?

------
callesgg
So what does the author think we thought before.

~~~
32gbsd
probably big data pattern matching search with a NoSQL db

